# Natural + Double Theratubes? Help Is Needed.



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Edit:

I've attached the bands to the fork and pouch.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It's very inaccurate :|


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looking naural


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

mckee said:


> nice looking naural


Thanks







)
I am glad you like it. It's my first natural sling. (I've just started using slingshots)

But, I still need help with the tubes.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i shoot daisy brand tubes there yellow look similar to that yellow thera band single strand i her that red is fastest i have shot green thera tube single tube with good results shooting 12mm steel


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Few people use yellow theratube, so I think you must try out yourself







remember, accuracy is more important than power, both for hunters and target shooters.


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok guys. I will use double yellow. But how can I attach it to the pouch and wood?


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Have a look at this site, navigate to "making a slingshot" and perhaps "information".


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

You could drill the fork and attach it through the hole, matchstick or ball-in-tube attachment TTF shooting. Or maybe tie down on the fork shooting OTT. Don't limit your imagination.


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Attached the bands, but they are never equal no matter how hard I try


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

What's not equal? pull force or unstretched length or something else?
Can you post a picture of the attachments?


----------

